
Donate – iTerm2 - troydavis
https://iterm2.com/donate.html
======
latchkey
I used iTerm for many years because it was so much better than Terminal.app.

At the suggestion of a coworker, I recently switched back to regular
Terminal.app and it does everything I need, but with much less cpu/ram usage
and 'feels' faster. This is one area where Apple has really done a good job in
improving things.

As much as I love this alternative solution, I'm mot sure I'd go back to
iTerm2 unless I had a specific need that Terminal didn't address.

~~~
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
No tabs or split screen?

~~~
eddieroger
As of Catalina, it can do both of those things. It may have been able to do
both before, but I haven't checked in a while.

------
pdq
Check out Alacritty, for a much faster and lower CPU usage terminal. The
difference feels like gaming at 60fps vs 24fps.

[https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty](https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty)

~~~
postpawl
iTerm2 started doing some GPU rendering stuff in version 3.2
([https://iterm2.com/downloads/stable/iTerm2-3_2_0.changelog](https://iterm2.com/downloads/stable/iTerm2-3_2_0.changelog)).
Maybe it's faster since you last used it?

~~~
sudofail
I just double checked and Alacritty is indeed much faster still. This issue is
probably the single most important feature for me in a terminal emulator, and
unfortunately iTerm2 just doesn't cut it yet.

On my 5k display, at full screen resolution, iTerm2 scrolls in a large vim
buffer at max 40fps. Alacritty on the other hand is around 60fps. Not sure how
to enable an FPS meter on the Terminal app, but it feels closer to 10-15fps.

I used iTerm2 for years, and am still a Patron, but until GPU acceleration
gets to 60fps at 5k resolution, I don't think I'll be switching back. It's
still one of my favorite open source projects, and is only one of two that I
currently pay for each month. So I sincerely recommend it to anyone who
doesn't care too much about terminal performance.

------
k_sze
I wish I would want to support iTerm2. I have been using it for years.
However, a few problems compound to make me hesitate staying on macOS at all.
In particular:

1\. I still haven't figured out how to solve the slow performance of vim in
iTerm2, despite trying the solutions in multiple posts over the internet; vim
in alacritty is _also_ slow.

2\. macOS Catalina sucks (32-bit killed off, and the show-stopper mail data
loss bug);

3\. The latest 16" MacBook Pro keyboard is _better_ than the butterfly design
of the last few years, but still not as good as the old scissor design;

4\. I want nothing to do with the Touch Bar, except maybe Touch ID.

All in all, I'll probably get my next mobile device from any one of the
following manufacturers, and install Linux:

\- Dell (XPS 15")

\- System76 (Darter Pro)

\- Microsoft Surface (Pro, Book, or Laptop line)

\- Lenovo (ThinkPad X1 Carbon or Extreme line)

\- Purism (Librem 15)

Thankfully, I never really invested a lot of money in macOS-only apps.

Maybe I'll donate to iTerm2 once, as a gesture of gratitude for the past
years. But donating regularly as a patron just won't happen for me, I think.

~~~
jitl
I thought like you and got a nice, well-made laptop and put Linux on it. I
tried out the different desktop environments, looked at doing pure Wayland
(not ready yet...), but ultimately I went back to macOS. Using Linux is still
a death by a thousand tiny cuts. The last cut for me this time around was
discovering my laptop would hard-shutdown at 15% battery to “protect the
hardware”. No warning. No sleep. No hybrid sleep-then-hibernate. My research
points to my partitioning choices (swap file instead of swap partition?) as
the reason my device doesn’t hibernate.

On Linux-for-desktop things like “slow performance” (of all the GUI apps) or
showstopper bugs are par for the course - you have much more flexibility to
route around them, but I found it much more frustrating and time consuming to
try to make Ubuntu 18.04 enjoyable and productive than to just go back to
Apple’s stuff.

------
troydavis
I didn't know that there was a way to financially support iTerm2, an app I've
used constantly for many years. iTerm2 is incredibly well executed and
regularly updated. Turns out there are multiple ways to help, so I'm now a
supporter.

~~~
pvg
That's cool but I'm not so sure pledge drives for every which bit of software
really belong on HN.

~~~
troydavis
> I'm not so sure pledge drives for every which bit of software really belong
> on HN.

That's a completely fair opinion, but in that case, don't upvote it. As
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
says, "Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate."

(I think iTerm2 is used by a far larger percentage of HN readers than most
other free apps, especially those maintained by one individual, but I may be
wrong about that. Maybe the meta-submission is this: if you spend a lot of
time using a piece of free software - and enjoy it - and don't contribute
code/docs/something to it, see whether there's a way to donate. Doesn't need
to be iTerm2.)

~~~
stbullard
I for one would love to see HN do a quarterly/yearly FOSS project donation
drive. The more we can do to encourage the development, maintenance, and
improvement of tools we all use and sometimes take for granted, the better!

------
n4s33r
I've been using iTerm2 since what feels like forever, I especially value the
tmux integration. I've met George Nachman once many years back when he was at
Google - a truly humble and soft spoken person. Really appreciate the work
he's done on iTerm2!

------
kentf
I used it for years. Donated $20. Thank you :)

~~~
youeseh
Same here. Happy to pay! Thank you, iTerm2!

------
Ecco
"Please ship peaty single-malt Scotch to:" :-D

------
tuananh
does terminal app has copy on select now? such simple feat is so convenient...

------
unixhero
Would be awesome with more PPC builds! Yes PPC still lives!

Great application.

~~~
etaioinshrdlu
How exactly does PPC still live, esp for macOS?

~~~
unixhero
Why, enthusiasts of course!

\- [http://leopardrebirth.net/](http://leopardrebirth.net/)

\- [https://macpowerpc.com/](https://macpowerpc.com/)

\- [https://youtu.be/9SSsE1LcrUI](https://youtu.be/9SSsE1LcrUI)

Iterm1 and iterm2 had builds for PPC. They were glorious. It would be great to
see more updates.

